# My New White Audi TT Full Werkstat Detail, Mods and ICE Install



## ahaydock

After placing my order in July of last year and selling my A3 immediately, I finally picked up my new Audi TT Coupe mid December 2009!

So here is the A3 - gone but never forgotten:



















The car was brand new so I was able to get the spec I wanted (well almost - budget wouldn't allow everything). So over the standard spec for the 2.0T FSI I opted for Adaptive Xenons including Exterior Styling Pack, LED Interior Light Pack, Multi-Function Flat Bottomed Steering Wheel, Auto Dimming and Folding Mirrors, Auto Lights with Coming Home Function, and Auto Wipers. I also had the Audi Centre fit the Phantom Black Gloss Grille, Stainless Steel Exhaust Tips and I fitted some RS4 18" Alloy Wheels. Along with this I had upgrade various bulbs to match the Xenons and had a custom made ICE system installed all of which is detailed below with pictures.

So here is the car on the day I collected it:-










Delivery and PDI miles only 

The car with the factory wheels after the drive home:


























]










So the 1st thing I did once getting home was give it a good wash and straight into the Garage ready to fit the new wheels. Whilst the wheels were off I decided I would paint the callipers and hubs.

The wheels had been previously washed, clayed with Sonus Green and polished with AG SRP before 2x coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine and a final layer of Zaino Z-CS just before they were fitted.










So I jacked the car up and got the 2 front wheels off. As it only had the miles on it from driving home the callipers and hubs were pretty clean, however I still gave them a clean up and moved onto the 1st coat of paint to the callipers. For this I choose the Black Foliatec Kit from the TT Shop as it also included the Audi Decals and cleaning solution, plus my dealer told me I had to use dedicated calliper paint so what better kit to use? Whilst the 1st coat was drying I masked up the brake discs etc ready to paint the hubs. For this I choose to simply use Hammerite Silver and gave them a single coat. I then repeated this on the other side before going back to add a 2nd coat to the Callipers.

These were left overnight to dry and the following day I added the Audi Decals, fitted the new wheels and lowered the car so I could repeat the whole process on the rear.





































The worst part about all of this was my new car was off the road for 2 days whilst I fitted this around work etc meaning I couldn't be out driving my new beast!

So onto the main Detail: The paint was in excellent condition even for a new car and I followed my usual process and a few before shots with only a little bit of dirt:























































1. First I soaked the car in a mixture of APC and Snow Foam via my Autobrite Lance and Karcher Pressure Washer.










Snow Foam doing it's thing:










2. Whilst this was dwelling I went around with a brush and agitated along the seals, around the badges and Grille etc.














































3. I also soaked the arches using R222 Auto Wash and agitated with a Bog Brush.

4. As the Wheels had been previously sealed I avoided getting the APC mixture on them and instead using my Gilmour to soak them in a DG901 solution and used my EZ Detail Brush between the big spoke gaps along with my mini EZ Detail between the smaller spokes - a great little combo.



















5. The whole car was then rinsed using the Pressure Washer.

6. I then proceeded to wash the car using my new favourite car shampoo Gloss-It and my Megs Mitt followed by a good rinse using the Karcher.

7. I then soaked the lower panels in AG Tar Remover to remove the tiny bit of Tar it had picked up, before claying using Sonus Green and Megs Last Touch as the lube:










8. The car was then re-washed and rinsed with the Karcher before using some Dodo Time to Dry and pat dried with my Sonus Der Wunder.

9. I moved the car into my newly sealed and painted Garage so I could tape it up with 3M 3434 ready for Machine Polishing. Some good levels of paint:










10. After a small trial I decided to stick with Megs #205 on a Planet Polish Soft Polishing Hexo-Ring Pad (Blue) using a combination of the 7.5" and 4" spot pads where applicable. All this was done using my Megs G220 and as usual left a perfect finish.

Some cleaned up panels:



















11. With the car all polished I broke out the Jeffs Werkstat Prime and applied this by hand to prep the paint ready for the LSP:



















12. The choice of LSP for my car was Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Jet Trigger of which I applied 6 layers leaving 30 minutes between each one before a final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos. The trim was all treated with the AJT as well. This was only my 2nd time using this product and what a great product it is - so easy to use, long lasting, makes the White looks awesome and can even be used on Trim.




























Wheels got another quick coat of Zaino CS:



















13. The shuts, engine bay metal and spoiler (underneath) were all sealed with 2x layers of Zaino-CS:














































14. The engine bay was cleaned with R222 Auto Wash, a variety of brushes and cloths then sealed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:




























15. The exhaust tips were polished with Autoglym Metal Polish:

Exhaust Before:










Exhaust After:










16. The Glass (other than the Front) was treated with the Werkstat Prime and AJT.

17. The Tyres were dressed with Blackfire Tyre Gel:



















18. All interior Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner. With the windows all clean in went a DW sticker.



















19. All interior plastics cleaned with Megs APC 10:1 and then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant.

Sticker not removed at PDI:










Gone:










TT Tax Disc Holder:










20. The Leather was cleaned with AG Leather Cleaner and the entire car was given a good vacuum with my Dyson and Dyson car kit.




























21. Normally I would give it a few sprays of CG New Car Scent however no need on a car that is only a few weeks old 

So here are some pictures after the detail:


























































































































































A few Beading shots:



























































































(End of Part One)...


----------



## ahaydock

*Part Two - The Modifications*

Part Two - The Modifications:

One thing I dislike about moderns cars with Xenons is often the yellow sidelights that accompany them. So I fitted Philips Blue Vision sidelights and whilst these are an improvement they are not perfect, so I managed to find some LEDs that would work in my car:

Remove the headlight to start:



















First off here is my Philips Blue Vision upgrade sidelight bulb which was a step up from the OEM bulb, but still very noticeable compared to the Xenon IMO with a yellow tinge:










Here is the LED upgrade, which is a much closer match to the Xenon:










Philips Blue Vision again:










LED upgrade again:










As you can see the LED is a much closer match to the Xenon taking away the 'yellow' tinge that even the Philips Blue Vision gives. The pictures don't really do it justice as they have a blue tinge anyway (down to my camera and lighting I guess) so the LEDs look more blue than they do in real life, and the Blue Vision bulbs do not appear as yellow as they do in real life.

I also noticed when the lights are set to 'Auto' a DRL in the form of a P21W bulb is on which again is very yellow so I set about replacing that with a MTEC upgrade.

So firstly here is the OEM Factory DRL, which is the P21 variety:










I ordered 2 types of MTEC replacements the Super White and the Chrome Super White. The latter are slightly more expensive but do not give off the Blue Tinge that the non-chromes do.

Below is the Super Whites on the left and factory on the right and as you can see a much better look IMO:










However below shows the Super White on the Left again, with the Chrome Super White on the Right. Now there is a slight difference IMO but it is only slight:










I ended up staying with the Chrome Super Whites as a) whilst not too different I do prefer the light they emit, and b) when off they are not as noticeable and look more OEM.

Super White:










Chrome Super White:










The standard Super Whites do have a Blue Tinge to them, however this is only noticeable head on and with the car being quite low anyway so probably will never really be noticed:



















Compare this to the Chrome Super Whites, which whilst still not perfect as they have a slight 'pearl' effect are an improvement to me:



















Finally I replaced the Fogs with a closer match to the Xenon's but wasn't too bothered about this as its rare I use the Fogs. They look much less blue, and a closer match to the Xenon's in real life - the photos don't really do the upgrade any justice at all.




























Also fitted some R-Dash LED Rear Number Plates:

Basically very easy to install and more important they seem to work fine with no DIS error. I had them on for some time whilst I tinkered around in the garage and had no problems. Below are some pics showing how they look and I can tell you they do look good!

Before:










After:










50/50:










Before:










50/50:










After:










Installation - note the additional circuit housing:










More afters:



















No DIS errors:










The other thing that bugged me is that from factory Audi fitted all LEDs to the interior except the boot lamp so I went about replacing that to keep thing consistent.

OEM Audi Parts:










Making the light unit is easy enough:

Firstly I cut both the wire sets in half and inserted them into their relevant connectors (this is simple enough to work out when its all in front of you).

I then stripped each end of the cables, and matched them up (the connectors are marked 1 and 2, so match 1 to 1 and 2 to 2) and twisted together. I then bodged mine a bit here as I just used cello-tape to insulate them for now as I plan to shorten them, solder them together and cover with heat sleeving when I get to work. But for now I just wanted to check kit worked.










The I took out the old light unit by gently prying it away from the boot wall. I used a small flat blade screwdriver and levered from the side nearest the back seats.










Then disconnect it from the existing connector.










Simply connect up the new loom and light unit you have made and there it is!










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










The only thing other than a new ICE install that I wanted was LED number plate lamps but again these wouldn't work. However I have been lucky enough to be given a prototype sample that did work and did not cause a DIS error. Worthwhile upgrade IMO:

Right so onto the ICE install. As standard my car came with the Concert set-up that comprises of an 'MP3 file-compatible single CD player and radio with 9 loudspeakers (140 Watt) and 5-channel amplifier including AUX-IN socket' (brochure quote). However it just didn't do it for me so I started looking into an upgrade, but constrained myself to spending no more that what I would have had I gone for the BOSE upgrade. Frequenting the TT Forum I stumbled across a custom install another member had done that was up for sale as he replaced his TT with an S3. The equipment alone would have cost easily £1200 so I thought it would be out of my budget; however I thought why not make an offer - what's the worst he could say? So I did and he accepted! I got what I thought was a good price from my local ICE installer so went for it, and I am so glad I did as it sounds amazing all for a fraction more than having the BOSE upgrade.

The kit is made up of a custom-made sub enclosure housing a 10" JL Audio 10W3 sub, and on top of this sits a shelf for the Genesis Profile 4 Ultra Amp and cross-over's. Fitted in the front are JL Audio Evolution C5-650 mid/bass in the door and tweeters in the dash, with a sub level remote control fitted in the Ashtray. Finally there is a storage area for the essential tools removed from the tool kit that once lived where all this new kit lives.

Boot as it was:



















Removal of the Tool Tray:



















Fitting of the Sub Enclosure:










Adding the Amp and Cross-Over shelf:










Adding the top layer:










All wired up and pumping away:










Sub-Remote in the Ash-Tray:










Finally with the OEM Boot Liner back over:










So there you have it my new car and to finish off one final photo:










Thanks for looking.


----------



## -Kev-

superb work and attention to detail Alex :thumb:


----------



## supramatt

Thats lovely mate very nice work


----------



## Miglior

I'm on my bloody iPhone and it's not loaded all the pics! really wanna read all this! You are very similar to me when it comes to new cars and build threads!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Positively splendid. Always great shots from you. Wheels look much better than the stock ones.


----------



## HC1001

Alex.....................You are the man, Nice detail, write up, pic's, car, ICE and mod's..................:thumb:

Credit to DW


----------



## Balddee2

looking mighty fine indeed, loving the finish you've acheived on the paintwork, can't beat a super detailed white car!


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers guys :thumb:



CupraRcleanR said:


> Positively splendid. Always great shots from you. Wheels look much better than the stock ones.


Thanks mate. I would have gone OEM upgrade but the same wheels were an extra £750 from Audi, which took me over budget. However I am really pleased with these replicas


----------



## fitz

Very very nice car!

and some great subtle mods. i like it :thumb:


----------



## amiller

stunning. great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Tazza

Very nice, loving the ICE!


----------



## -tom-

Very nice Alex any more info on the number plate bulbs pm me if thats better. 

p.s thanks for the shampoo


----------



## GlenStaff26

Top job Alex, looks super bright white :thumb:

Loving all the little mods and the impressive custom install


----------



## Rob_Quads

Does the standard boot cover not get in the way of the sound?


----------



## 03OKH

Cracking write-up :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Car looks superb with some very tasteful mods Alex, a very enjoyable read.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Looks very nice with all the mods Alex, I did wonder if you would ever post up a thread with your car complete .

Blinding deal for the audio, did you get the door and interior panels sound deadened as well ? or will that be a future upgrade to improve the sound further.


----------



## alx_chung

Very nice!! Love what you have done to the car!
Alex


----------



## rallyman1978

Fan-bloody-tastic :thumb:


----------



## Curley89

Lovely motor that has been made 100x better!

Any more plans?


----------



## Rowan83

That looks truly fantastic. Some great work put in there, well done mate! :thumb:


----------



## TimGTi

Quality job, superb!


----------



## KleenChris

Fantastic work, looks great :thumb:


----------



## DBSK

Really nice attention to detail.

Very nice car too.

How much were you charged to install it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:



-tom- said:


> Very nice Alex any more info on the number plate bulbs pm me if thats better.
> 
> p.s thanks for the shampoo


You're welcome mate! The LED Bulbs come from here mate: http://www.alltronix.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71&zenid=k5q5dtbedrrqlv14iidsso3hd2



Rob_Quads said:


> Does the standard boot cover not get in the way of the sound?


You would think so, but actually no not really :thumb:



ads2k said:


> Looks very nice with all the mods Alex, I did wonder if you would ever post up a thread with your car complete .
> 
> Blinding deal for the audio, did you get the door and interior panels sound deadened as well ? or will that be a future upgrade to improve the sound further.


Cheers - yes I believe some Dynamat was installed also :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

David King said:


> Really nice attention to detail.
> 
> Very nice car too.
> 
> How much were you charged to install it if you dont mind me asking?


Cheers :thumb:

IIRC it was about £175 which I think was excellent as it was in for a full day 

Also had the Sub-Remote fitted for this price which I missed from the Original Post:


----------



## fozzy

Absolutely beautiful.........Fantastic job on the upgrades, the subtle ones make all the difference imo :thumb:


----------



## Tunero

Lovely work and lovely car!


----------



## jimmy_b_84

thats a fantastic run down of all you've done i really enjoyed reading it.

the work you've carried out too is also brillant. top work


----------



## marc-l

TFSI best engine going, looks mint..i like your illuminations!!

You can get some awesome power under that bonnet !


----------



## Planet Man

Looks amazing mate. On the iPhone myself at the moment so I have to come back and look via the PC to get all the pics. Top stuff as always:thumb:


----------



## lofty

Great work :thumb:Makes me want mine back.


----------



## deano_uk

Stunning car, great work


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks people :thumb:



Curley89 said:


> Lovely motor that has been made 100x better!
> 
> Any more plans?


Cheers :thumb:

Well there is lots I'd like to do but realistically maybe a Revo Map.

I'd also like a Milltek Exhaust, but I doubt I'll go for it.

If money was also no object then the following would be nice :

New Touchscreen Sat-Nav HU
Top End Custom Fit 3-Way DLS Fronts and 2-Way Rears off the Genisis Amp
Sub off a new Mono Amp
Lowered (Audi Springs)
Subtle Body Kit



Planet Man said:


> Looks amazing mate. On the iPhone myself at the moment so I have to come back and look via the PC to get all the pics. Top stuff as always:thumb:


Cheers and no worries - your comments welcome and don't forget the PM about your Paint Sealant...


----------



## p3asa

Wow, all this to a brand new car. Good job well done 
I love the lights although are fog lights not better being yellow as they cut through the fog better than white lights?


----------



## Keefe

Great choice of headlight bulb. There IS a difference. The light looks more defined. A bit of that BMW definition.


----------



## Scorpio

What a car, best colour too I think. :thumb:

Been looking to replace my bmw and the more I see the TT the more I want one.


----------



## scottgm

Looks fantastic. I also hate that yellow tint from standard lights, Great Car.. great mods... All you've got to do now is enjoy it and look after it 

Scott.


----------



## marc-l

ahaydock said:


> Thanks people :thumb:
> 
> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> Well there is lots I'd like to do but realistically maybe a Revo Map.
> 
> I'd also like a Milltek Exhaust, but I doubt I'll go for it.
> 
> If money was also no object then the following would be nice :
> 
> New Touchscreen Sat-Nav HU
> Top End Custom Fit 3-Way DLS Fronts and 2-Way Rears off the Genisis Amp
> Sub off a new Mono Amp
> Lowered (Audi Springs)
> Subtle Body Kit
> 
> A nice GIAC map, dont go REVO !!


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks again for all the kind words :thumb:



p3asa said:


> Wow, all this to a brand new car. Good job well done
> I love the lights although are fog lights not better being yellow as they cut through the fog better than white lights?


Cheers - possibly, but TBH I cannot remember the last time I used my Fogs. We don't see to suffer from much arounf here 



Scorpio said:


> What a car, best colour too I think. :thumb:
> 
> Been looking to replace my bmw and the more I see the TT the more I want one.


Cheers, they have literally just given it a facelift, although the changes are very very mininal and I think most would struggle to tell TBH :thumb:



marc-l said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice GIAC map, dont go REVO !!
> 
> 
> 
> OK Cheers - I'll look into that if I do go down the remap route :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## The Cueball

Lot's of hard work there, car looks very nice!

Not sure about all these people wanting their number plates brighter mind you.... 

I still have velcro holding mine on... sometimes they fall off :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Excellent work and the stealth install is awesome


----------



## Big Bru

Your new TT looks better than new, wheels look spot on:thumb:
love the install


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great work Alex :thumb:


----------



## riP

crazy man good work!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Nice work mate - I'm upgrading my lights soon as well, actually very interested to see the results you got with the sidelights, I'm going to go with the non LED solution as I haven't got Xenon's, nice to see what they looked like.

great idea buying someone else's ICE install btw!


----------



## IYRIX

Stunning work there with that install.


----------



## Ronnie

you big tart........ 














Very nice I am really loving this car and the upgrades are great. the xenon fogs what brand were thay or do I keep missing that part? love the leds in the rear plate as we..


----------



## ajmanby

wow mate enjoyed that read, looks awesome!


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers. Fogs by XE.Ray and I got them here: http://www.ultimatestyling.com/products/details.mhtml?code=2827

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

nice work mate.... lights look spot on! changed all mine to Cool White LEDs as soon as I got the Cupra!

Those seats also like nice and snug


----------



## SamurI

Lovely finish on the paintwork, the Jeffs works very well on white!

Also love the attention to detail on the lights and getting them too match with the HIDs. Looks miles better, but in a really sutble way.

Excellent job.

Ben


----------



## winrya

Brilliant car, every mod I would do myself, good taste:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Glad I came back to see the other pictures mate. Excellent work on the conversions and the ICE install.

Will have to catch up soon and you can show me first hand how she runs:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Ahaydock, you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the philips blue vision sidelights in their off state would you?


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> Ahaydock, you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the philips blue vision sidelights in their off state would you?


No mate sorry, but I am happy to take a picture of them for you if you like? Obviously they wont be fitted..


----------



## andrewst500

great work :thumb:


----------



## SimonW

Love it! Love the finish, love the colour, and especially love the seats :thumb: 

Great work on the lights as well, the number plate lights look fantastic!

All the best, 
Simon


----------



## thehogester

Love the ice install, very tidy! :thumb:


----------



## craigyd01

Where did you get the R-Dash LED Rear Number Plate lights? I have a 2010 Audi A4 and would love a similar look!

Ignore me - noticed an earlier thread!


----------



## johnsastra16v

love it

very impressive detail. love these timeline style threads

very good work


----------



## ryand

a long awaited and great read, worth the wait Alex! Look forward to seeing it in the flesh in a few weeks - will be in touch soon.


----------



## JCW85

Very tidy Alex. 

I'm a big fan of LED's and would like to go round continuing the theme on my car (currently only have LED sidelights) to footwell, door, reading and number plate lights. I was thinking of changing my fogs to H7 to try and match up the xenon's better (not that I ever use my fogs).

As for your ICE install, again very neat!

Chris


----------



## GIZTO29

Wow Alex, thanks for sharing! Youve played a blinder!:thumb:
Phil


----------



## p1tse

nice subtle mods and ICE build

what brush do you use for badges and grill?


----------



## S4LFV

Stunning car great attention to detail
:thumb:cant wait to try Jeff's on mine


----------



## PMC

which the lamp that puts you in light of enrollment, where purchases.
Thanks


----------



## Matt.

Great work there, love all the white led upgrades, and the ice install is really neat and OEM. What did you apply Jeff's Werkstat Trigger with?


----------



## Matt.

craigyd01 said:


> Where did you get the R-Dash LED Rear Number Plate lights? I have a 2010 Audi A4 and would love a similar look!
> 
> Ignore me - noticed an earlier thread!


Where is this thread?


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:



p1tse said:


> nice subtle mods and ICE build
> 
> what brush do you use for badges and grill?


Cheers - actaully just a fine paint brush this time lol!



PMC said:


> which the lamp that puts you in light of enrollment, where purchases.
> Thanks


LED Rear Number plates are these: http://www.alltronix.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71&zenid=648iis7cr5it1jlaui98pk2ce1



mattastra said:


> Great work there, love all the white led upgrades, and the ice install is really neat and OEM. What did you apply Jeff's Werkstat Trigger with?


Cheers - I just sprayed it on, wiped with a MF, then flipped it over for a final buff


----------



## Mike_Rose

nice depth on the gloss on that white finish - defo getting me some of that acrylic stuff


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> No mate sorry, but I am happy to take a picture of them for you if you like? Obviously they wont be fitted..


That'd be ace, I just want to see if they have that blue look to them when they aren't lit, I don't want that.


----------



## Kano

I think I actually love this car. now you have set the standard for me to get my white car too, I didn't think you could get such good results from white paint. 

thanks man


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> That'd be ace, I just want to see if they have that blue look to them when they aren't lit, I don't want that.


OK mate, will do. However yes they are slightly blue, but it is quite pale compared to some. Take a look here as you can zoom on the pics: http://www.carbulbsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?prod=29 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

lovely new car mate


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks :thumb:

Mother-Goose - do you still want the pics of my lights or does the link above give you all you need?


----------



## shabba

amazing work mate! super-neat car!


----------



## Chris424

Wow! That is just awesome


----------



## Biggy

lovely car and such an improvement over the OEM lighting


----------



## Danny B

Looks awesome, Audi's in white with the RS rims are the best look by far,
I'm a bit jealous


----------



## Bryman

what a great thread.....an inspiration to all new to the site imo


----------



## chillly

Alot of hard work Alex but its paid off:thumb: And those new lights look spanking mate:thumb: Stunning work mate:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:

Machine polished with Megs 205 and gave it 2x coats of BoS over CK VMG at the weekend so I'll grab some pics when I get chance


----------



## schnitzer28

great car and some awesome work there mate


----------



## prokopas

Great Car and very detailed modifications. Keep them coming


----------



## felcher

thats a great effect afters


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

Stunning! Love everything about this car, especially the ICE install.


----------



## Schizophonic

Very nice and OEM.


----------



## Planet Admin

Great Job mate. Love the ICE! :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer

Cracking car mate, what was the werkstat like at stopping the black streaks when it rains?


----------



## Shorty

That is an amazing piece of work on this car.

Looks stunnning and bet it sounds good too with the system in her


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:



craig06typer said:


> Cracking car mate, what was the werkstat like at stopping the black streaks when it rains?


Cheers - IME it doesn't run at all


----------



## Goodfella36

just read this and really enjoyed it wheels look much better and the mods very cool would love to listen to the new music system nice one and very nice car :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

That great work man. how long did the boot install take you? and really likeing the OEM+ styling you have going on i think it is the way forward lol


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

I love these kinds of write ups. Something Im very much looking forward to doing for my next car.

You have good taste sir :thumb: I love the way the sound system is integrated so that you wouldnt even know its there, how does it sound with the OEM bootliner over the top? Are there any rattles caused by the sub?

Whats next for the snowwhite TT?  :thumb:


----------



## mlgt

Fantastic. Lovely looking car and installs. Jealous


----------



## mccalia1

lovely motor ahaydock

how do you find owning a white car? what made you decide white over the other colours available? I'm in two minds about going for white on my next car.


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:



EthanCrawford said:


> That great work man. how long did the boot install take you? and really likeing the OEM+ styling you have going on i think it is the way forward lol


Cheers Ethan, sorry I missed you question - it was in the ICE Installers for a good day - I reckon maybe 8-10 hours in total.



SubtleAggressiv said:


> I love these kinds of write ups. Something Im very much looking forward to doing for my next car.
> 
> You have good taste sir :thumb: I love the way the sound system is integrated so that you wouldnt even know its there, how does it sound with the OEM bootliner over the top? Are there any rattles caused by the sub?
> 
> Whats next for the snowwhite TT?  :thumb:


Thanks  The sound with the Bootliner over is still very impressive. I've taken it out a couple of times and it doesn't actaully make too much difference.



mccalia1 said:


> lovely motor ahaydock
> 
> how do you find owning a white car? what made you decide white over the other colours available? I'm in two minds about going for white on my next car.


Thanks  I love having a White car and am so glad I went for it. For me the TT's look great in White and the Ibis White is such a good White. I don't think all cars look so good in White, but it was either that or Black as I wasn't overly keen on any other colours on offer. White is easier to keep clean than Black IMO :thumb:


----------



## totalhum

ahaydock said:


> Thanks  I love having a White car and am so glad I went for it. For me the TT's look great in White and the Ibis White is such a good White. I don't think all cars look so good in White, but it was either that or Black as I wasn't overly keen on any other colours on offer. White is easier to keep clean than Black IMO :thumb:


LOL you can say that again!!!!

Black for us OCDs is a crazy bargain!!!!

Always cleaning and pruning it


----------



## danielhoworth

What a job you've done there bud, both the detail and mods! great car too. Good to see someone with enough money for a good car thats not boring with it :lol:


----------



## Dynamics

Gooooooooooooooooorgeous... :argie:

It would have looked better in black though... :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean

that is just simply stunning
jealous is an understatement. i made a TT on the audi website. yeah with everything i wanted its out of budget aswel
but very nice car and all the right things to change


----------



## cheechy

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Cheers Ethan, sorry I missed you question - it was in the ICE Installers for a good day - I reckon maybe 8-10 hours in total.
> 
> Thanks  The sound with the Bootliner over is still very impressive. I've taken it out a couple of times and it doesn't actaully make too much difference.
> 
> Thanks  I love having a White car and am so glad I went for it. For me the TT's look great in White and the Ibis White is such a good White. I don't think all cars look so good in White, but it was either that or Black as I wasn't overly keen on any other colours on offer. White is easier to keep clean than Black IMO :thumb:


Car looks great - just stumbled on the thread as a result of your link on the white cars thread. White is a good colour to get the TT in personally I like orange better - but then I'm biased!

Thought I recognised the username from years gone by on Audi-sport and Tyresmoke - think you bought your A3 around the same time as me in 2004 - good on you for keeping it this long as I'm now on my 2nd Mk2. Think of all the money I could have saved :lol:

Anyhow I've got the yellow fog lamp dilemma and have xenons and LED DRLs! What kind of bulb do you get to replace and how careful do you have to be to take out the plastic vents?


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys 



SubtleAggressiv said:


> I love these kinds of write ups. Something Im very much looking forward to doing for my next car.
> 
> You have good taste sir :thumb: I love the way the sound system is integrated so that you wouldnt even know its there, how does it sound with the OEM bootliner over the top? Are there any rattles caused by the sub?
> 
> Whats next for the snowwhite TT?  :thumb:


Cheers and I forgot to answer your last question - no plans currently but a remap or stage 2 Revo would be nice 



cheechy said:


> Car looks great - just stumbled on the thread as a result of your link on the white cars thread. White is a good colour to get the TT in personally I like orange better - but then I'm biased!
> 
> Thought I recognised the username from years gone by on Audi-sport and Tyresmoke - think you bought your A3 around the same time as me in 2004 - good on you for keeping it this long as I'm now on my 2nd Mk2. Think of all the money I could have saved :lol:
> 
> Anyhow I've got the yellow fog lamp dilemma and have xenons and LED DRLs! What kind of bulb do you get to replace and how careful do you have to be to take out the plastic vents?


Cheers - yes I was on both of those Forums but don't get enough time to visit them.

The Fogs are Xe.ray and I used a MF cloth to so I could pivot a screwdriver to get off the vents - I found the manual not to be that helpful...

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## corbettjarvis

love the new bulbs ! I've never done interior ones - My cayman needs that ! where do you get your bulbs?? powerbulbs direct??


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers - Interior LED bulb was all Audi OEM, and Exterior was all ffrom Alltronix Ltd :thumb:


----------



## corbettjarvis

get it remapped ! lol I've just started a tuning company - backed by Veizu ! just did my Cayman 's' and it's amazing ! check me out I'll sort you something www. etechremapping . com


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks - I do keep thinking about a Remap


----------



## Tyler Owen

Get it mapped mate, you wont regret it! 

I had my 2.0 TFSi A3 mapped by Viezu, and got a 50 bhp and 50 lb/Ft increases, Transformed the drive for the better! Do it you won't regret it trust me!


----------



## McWullie

TT looks fantastic just picked up my new white tt yesterday!! Never look as good as yours though!! Very interested in the bulbs for the lights do you have to take out the whole light just to fit them??

Cheers!!


----------



## jeddaye

nice car and great job


----------



## hottrod

Excellent results on the detail, and I really like the mods! How did you find the longevity was on the Jeff's?


----------



## ahaydock

hottrod said:


> Excellent results on the detail, and I really like the mods! How did you find the longevity was on the Jeff's?


Thanks guys. I find the Jeffs last very well but I top it up every few weeks as it's so simple so its hard to tell how long it really lasts.


----------



## uzi-blue

great Job, amazing looking car :argie:


----------



## Keith_sir

Amazing TT mate, unreal attention to detail.


----------



## AaronGTi

Just like irn-bru.

PHENOMENAL


----------



## waito

Great looking car mate


----------



## Courtney

Just seen this, your from Brighton? May have seen you driving around as i tend to look out for TT's, especially white ones  A very nice car you have there and the ICE install you did suited perfectly. Some great photos to do a great car justice. Good work!

Courtney.


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys :thumb:

No not from Brighton - only the car came from their as they offered the best deal


----------



## CraigQQ

great work on the audio..

looks very good.


----------



## turbanator

top job mate


----------



## leggy99

Looks very nice, liking the ICE setup


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys. It's winter detail time for it tomorrow


----------



## adams0723

Mmmm mmm mmmmmmm looks VERY nice mate. 

A lot of hard work went into that! 

I do have 1 question, where did u get that 'detailingworld' window sticker from? 

Adam


----------



## KissmyICE

Stunning! Need a TT in my life!


----------



## bigslippy

Great write up , fabulous work on a stunning car...bravo:thumb:


----------



## thedonji

one word fantastic !


----------



## craigblues

Looking good! Nice work! I love a good mod aswell.


----------



## scotty44

Top job, love the TT :argie:


----------



## TheTard

Great car, and I like the install too =]


----------



## ahaydock

adams0723 said:


> Mmmm mmm mmmmmmm looks VERY nice mate.
> 
> A lot of hard work went into that!
> 
> I do have 1 question, where did u get that 'detailingworld' window sticker from?
> 
> Adam


Cheers.

PM Whizzer on here and I'm sure he can sort you out with one. You can get various sizes at various prices, but I went for the smallest to keep it subtle :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos

magnificent work well done


----------



## :: blade ::

Wasnt really a fan of these, but liking this, love the boot install


----------



## thedonji

*wow*

really good work like it


----------



## Claireeyy

Stunning. Some pictures are wanted after the winter protection is done :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys - should have some of the Winter 2011 Details pics soon plus our A1 S-Line :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Lovely looking motor and great work to match


----------



## carrera2s

Epic write up and attention to detail!:thumb:


----------

